
Ask HN: Is Shopify’s diversity survey too invasive? - tiravia
Came across a job description at Shopify the other day and after proceeding to the application I was confused by the questions in the diversity survey. See this link for example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobs.lever.co&#x2F;shopify&#x2F;5c6947a6-f5d1-4a4c-b63a-850c6a8f7a1a&#x2F;apply<p>Perhaps it’s naivety one my part but I can’t understand why Shopify would want to know specific gender identity and sexual orientation info. Taking them at their word that it’s <i>not</i> attached to any specific applicant&#x2F;employee profile, what would the purpose of this be? Does management sit around looking at the percentages of, for ex: non-binary pansexuals who have applied&#x2F;been hired and use that in decision making?
======
mtmail
Pretty sure you're right and it's for a statistic. Also who many got invited
etc. Privacy link on the page isn't working, that's worrying.

